# Started TRT yesterday



## Freedom (Aug 11, 2015)

got my script, but doc said I need to schedule and apt with his nurse to do my injection. they didn't have any openings till the end of the week so I did it myself. I hope I don't get n trouble but I feel to crapy not to do something bout it. I have a lot of responsibilities and no energy to get it all done. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 11, 2015)

about what? telling them you did it yourself? I'd call and tell them what you just said and cancel the appt.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 11, 2015)

Jenner said:


> about what? telling them you did it yourself? I'd call and tell them what you just said and cancel the appt.



So it's no big deal?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 11, 2015)

how many pins did they give you?

the only way it's a big deal is if they want your co-pay every week but they shouldn't "need" you to come in every week for your injection

my dr. sends you home with them if you are comfortable doing it yourself


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 11, 2015)

My doc was perfectly fine with me doing my own, I had to buy my own pins but that's worth it in just the gas I saved


----------



## snake (Aug 11, 2015)

Go and let the nurse show you how to do it. Best not to come off as a know-it-all. Who know's the nurse my be hot.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 11, 2015)

doc said I can do it myself but he wanted the nurses to do the first one or two. I will have them do the next one and go from there. thanks for the input! I'm new to this and don't want to mess things up with doc or insurance. Insurance is paying for everything.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 11, 2015)

Freedom said:


> doc said I can do it myself but he wanted the nurses to do the first one or two. I will have them do the next one and go from there. thanks for the input! I'm new to this and don't want to mess things up with doc or insurance. Insurance is paying for everything.



well, there you go


----------



## Freedom (Aug 11, 2015)

snake said:


> Go and let the nurse show you how to do it. Best not to come off as a know-it-all. Who know's the nurse my be hot.



good points Snake. thnx


----------



## snake (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh, and you have some balls doing it yourself if you never did. I can still remember the first time I pinned myself; beads of sweat running down my forehead, poking the needle against the skin but to afraid to drive it home. lol


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 11, 2015)

snake said:


> Oh, and you have some balls doing it yourself if you never did. I can still remember the first time I pinned myself; beads of sweat running down my forehead, poking the needle against the skin but to afraid to drive it home. lol



pussy.........................JK ...lol....


----------



## nightster (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm going tomorrow to have a nurse show my wife how to pin me... then I'm done going until bloods are needed again.  After months of going for my injections this will feel very liberating to not be tied down with so many appointments.  Good luck with the doc  Man!


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 11, 2015)

nightster said:


> I'm going tomorrow to have a nurse show my wife how to pin me... then I'm done going until bloods are needed again.  After months of going for my injections this will feel very liberating to not be tied down with so many appointments.  Good luck with the doc  Man!



Why not pin yourself so you don't have to rely on your wife?


----------



## Magical (Aug 12, 2015)

snake said:


> Oh, and you have some balls doing it yourself if you never did. I can still remember the first time I pinned myself; beads of sweat running down my forehead, poking the needle against the skin but to afraid to drive it home. lol



Lol, I remember mine as well. I was so nervous. I got closer and closer to the skin and when the needle got there I was so anxious I had to stop and take a break. Then I went sit on the couch and wondered if anything bad was going to happen lol. It got easier on the next one


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2015)

Had a mate pop my cherry after my Doc put me on TRT years ago. He then proceeded to emasculate me for not having the balls to do myself. I did the next one . It gets easier quickly. Follow proper hygiene and you'll be fine.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 12, 2015)

nightster said:


> I'm going tomorrow to have a nurse show my wife how to pin me... then I'm done going until bloods are needed again.  After months of going for my injections this will feel very liberating to not be tied down with so many appointments.  Good luck with the doc  Man!



Sounds like the making of a good porno. Why not have the wife show the nurse how to suck your cock, tit for tat.


----------



## nightster (Aug 12, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Why not pin yourself so you don't have to rely on your wife?



I'll be pinning myself also, but having her help with it too.  It'll help with the rotation of sites.


----------

